# Favorite Females in Manga



## Midus (Jun 14, 2008)

As the topic says. Please name your favorite Females in Manga. Whether it be for their looks, demeanor, personality, or any other trait. Name them. 

Maka from Soul Eater. She's just a refreshing female lead. Not perfect, though she kind of appears to be. Very girly at times, but can be one of the guys at another. Not the damsel in distress character.

Yuno Gasai from Mirai Nikki. Psychotic. Shes just plain crazy for the main character and will do anything to save and keep him for herself. Don't think I've ever seen a character quite like hers. 

Olivia Milla Armstrong. Just plain bad ass. Sexy, smart, and domineering. I have fantasies about her, Cornerlia, and myself and lots and lots of whipping...


----------



## Tash (Jun 14, 2008)

Tsubaki (Soul Eater) 
Alita (Battle Angel) 
Pre-Eclipse Casca (Berserk)
Jolyne Kujo ( JJBA)
...
Prolly some more I'm forgetting...


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jun 14, 2008)

Casca(berserk)
Claire(Claymore)
Teresa(Claymore)
alita(gunnm)
Nina(Monster)
Joleyne Kujo(jjba)
Caerula sanguis(gunnm)
Endou Kanna(20th Century Boys)

I think that's it?

Edit-Nausicaa


----------



## Tash (Jun 14, 2008)

Oh and this.
Pick anyone. You really can't go wrong.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 14, 2008)

I pretty much hate all females.

Tokine is decent I guess.


----------



## Fleecy (Jun 14, 2008)

*Genkai (Yu Yu Hakusho):* Though an old lady, she kicks major ass. Not only a powerful psychic and an extreme martial artist, but she plays videogames and can "show those young whippersnappers how it's done." She's funny; I love her witty and sometimes cruel comments and wisdom. Plus the younger form she reverts to is pretty.

*Sakura (Naruto):* Yeah, I know a lot of people hate her, and at the beginning I hated her guts too. But after she cut her hair, her growth and development became visible. She grew from a weak, useless, and bratty character to a caring, smart, and strong individual who can pack a major punch. She shot up to my favorite character list in time, which is quite a feat considering she started out at rock bottom.

*Anna (Shaman King):* Blunt, cutting, strict, and bossy in a cool way. I used to dislike her, but I realized how deep she really was and how she cared for the main character (Yoh). She is definitely very tough and strongwilled for a small girl.

*Jun (Shaman King):* The classy and beautiful older sister of Ren. I like her maturity and relationship with her spirit (Pailong), and she just seems so sophisticated. But she is also very gentle and kind, and I like that.


I'm sure there's more but I can't think of any at the moment.


----------



## Jicksy (Jun 14, 2008)

bishou no teresa, trident's benkei, yamamoto misaki, and erza are a few of my faves


----------



## blazingshadow (Jun 14, 2008)

anna from shaman king is worthy of notice so is erza from fairy tail.


----------



## evil_kenshin (Jun 14, 2008)

Clare (Claymore)
Riful (Claymore)
Minene Uryuu (Mirai Nikki)
Machi (Hunter x Hunter)
Saber (Fate/Stay night)


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 14, 2008)

Ringo from Air Gear
Shiro from Deadman Wonderland
Emily from Air Gear
Tsunade from Naruto
Haruko from Fooly Cooly


----------



## C. Hook (Jun 14, 2008)

After trying Soul Eater, I have to admit Maka is quite good. I like how she's very focused and serious, compared to most other heroes.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 14, 2008)

Rosette Christopher(Chrno Crusade Manga) - Best Female in manga for me

Rukia Kuchiki(Bleach Manga) - Second Place

Almost all the girls in claymore except helen take 3rd spot

Meryl Strife From Trigun - Fourth Place

Rena From World Embryo - Fifth Place

Seras Victoria From Hellsing - 6th Place

Sakura From Naruto - 7th Place

Asuka From Evangelion Manga - 8th Place

Rebecca From Black Lagoon - 9th Place

Kaname From Full Metal Panic & Haruko From FLCL share the 10th spot

I have a ton of other favorite females in manga, just because they arent on the list does not mean i don't like them, just can't be stuffed to search my brain to list them all


----------



## Fantasy_Fan (Jun 14, 2008)

Hm...there are so many that I love...lets see:

Sakura - I know she is hated and I can say that she has a lot of flaws but that is why I like her. She grew so much over the series and it happened in a way that was well done and made sense. She developed and grew and that makes her a very human character.

Winry Rockbell (FMA) - Most of the females in Full Metal Alchemist are awesome but Winry is in my opinion the best. She is a love interest that is never irritating and has her own personality that doesn't depend on the main character. She is caring and strong at the same time and an all around likable character.

I like many more as well. Lucy from Elfin Lied, Rukia and Hinamori from Bleach, Sakura from Cardcaptor Sakura, and Rosette Christopher from Chrono Crusade are just a couple of them.


----------



## Zeromatrious (Jun 14, 2008)

*Road Kamelot:* D.Gray-Man.
*Seras Victoria:* Hellsing.
*Rukia:* Bleach.
*Winry: *FMA.
*Maka:* Soul Eater.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 15, 2008)

Seras Victoria (Hellsing)
Rin (Blade of the Immortal)
Horakan (Dangu)
Kanna (20th/21st Century Boys)
Nina (Monster)

Can't think of any more. If we were talking about anime then I'd have a lot more.


----------



## Proxy (Jun 15, 2008)

Shiro - Deadman Wonderland
Erza Scarlet - Fairy Tail
Clare - Claymore
There's more, but I can't think of them at the moment.


----------



## Batman (Jun 15, 2008)

*Maho (BECK)* - One of my favorites. Tough and crazy on the outside, but really sensitive on the inside. Plus she likes to skinny dip so that's win-win.

*Gasai Yuno (Mirai Nikki)* - Have to reiterate what the OP said. She's insane. And is one of the most unique characters I've been able to read in a long while. Plus she's like this unstoppable force of crazy love one woman army. Gotta love that. Would be a nice woman to have in your corner if she didn't get the urge to kill your friends an family every three hours.

*Marlene (Shin Angyo Onshi)* - Not really a lead, and not really a manga, but what r u gonna do. She's just a cool chick, and I've always been a fan of the fencing style when used in anime. Also her hair is just awesome.


----------



## isanon (Jun 15, 2008)

Medusa from soul eater
/thread


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 15, 2008)

Erza Scarlet(Fairy Tail)
She's beautiful, brave, strong, not a slouch on the mind either and has a very strong willpower.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 15, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> Erza Scarlet(Fairy Tail)
> She's beautiful, brave, strong, not a slouch on the mind either and has a very strong willpower.



Not many could fall for the oldest trap in the book and recover without missing a beat.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jun 15, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Tokine is decent I guess.



Quoted for truth XD 

Sando from Shin Angyo Onshi 

Machi & Shizuku from HxH 

Robin from One Piece


----------



## Lusankya (Jun 15, 2008)

Yotsuba 

Alpha


----------



## Connie (Jun 15, 2008)

Yoruichi. (Bleach)
Anna. (Shaman King)
Risa. (FMA)
Sakura. (Naruto)


----------



## Aldric (Jun 15, 2008)

.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 15, 2008)

Aldric said:


> .



Why winter wear?


----------



## Aldric (Jun 15, 2008)

Because it's cold in space 

(yeah I know it isn't really cold in space, spare me your nerdy lecture)


----------



## Wesley (Jun 15, 2008)

Aldric said:


> Because it's cold in space
> 
> (yeah I know it isn't really cold in space, spare me your nerdy lecture)



I was alluding to the fact she was a robot.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 15, 2008)

Natsume Maya from Tenjou Tenge.


----------



## Aldric (Jun 15, 2008)

Wesley said:


> I was alluding to the fact she was a robot.



And I was alluding to the fact it's kind of a dumb question.

But if you REALLY need to know she can still feel pain like a human being so she can likely feel cold as well.

Hope it helped Wesley.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 15, 2008)

Aldric said:


> And I was alluding to the fact it's kind of a dumb question.
> 
> But if you REALLY need to know she can still feel pain like a human being so she can likely feel cold as well.
> 
> Hope it helped Wesley.



She's got a regulated body temperature then?  A circulatory system to maintain it?


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 15, 2008)

Galatea from Claymore is just like a angel, her face, skill, grace, body, aura are perfect and she is a nun that kick anyone ass back to HELL!!!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 15, 2008)

Golden Darkness ( To Love Ru )
Ino ( Naruto )
Evangeline ( Negima )


----------



## abakuskulram (Jun 15, 2008)

Olivia Armstrong  (FMA)
Balalajka (Black Lagoon)
Revy (Black Lagoon)
Yourichi (bleach)
Shiba Kukkaku (bleach)
Yadoumaru Lisa (bleach)
Ise Nanao (bleach)
Haruhi (Suzumya Haruhi no jutsu)


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jun 15, 2008)

Maka- I like her I don't why...she's really tough but not in an over the top bitchy kind of way but enough for her not to be labled as the damsel in distress. I love how she can hold her own as a character against guys like BS and death the kid. 
Sakura- I liked Sakura right from the very beginning and I've seen a lot of (Gawd I use to HATE sakura and now she's awesome) so to me that really says something about her growth as a character. 
FMA- lol I like almost all of the girls. Olivia Milla Armstrong and Riza especially are awesome. Winry is cute too. 
Nana squared- I love them! They can be whiney and self-centered but they have this certain inner strength about them. Hachi especially is love. 
Yoko- from the gurren manga. Seriously one of my favorite characters EVER. She's girly and tough and cool and omg I fell harder for her than for any of the guys on the show...and im a girl....that's not gay is it?


----------



## Outlandish (Jun 15, 2008)

Nico Robin (One Piece)


----------



## Prowler (Jun 15, 2008)

*Nico Robin(one piece)
Tsunade(naruto)
Matsumoto(bleach)*


----------



## Basilikos (Jun 15, 2008)

Random order:

-*Sakura Haruno:*


Fleecy said:


> *Sakura (Naruto):* Yeah, I know a lot of people hate her, and at the beginning I hated her guts too. But after she cut her hair, her growth and development became visible. She grew from a weak, useless, and bratty character to a caring, smart, and strong individual who can pack a major punch. She shot up to my favorite character list in time, which is quite a feat considering she started out at rock bottom.



-*Teresa Of The Faint Smile (Claymore):* She took badass to a whole new level.

-*Erza Scarlet(Fairy Tail):* One of FT's strongest mages. Beauty + badass = epic win. Unlike Lucy she isn't useless eye candy.

-*Phantom Miria (Claymore):* Calm, collected, intelligent, observant, and attractive.

-*Genkai (YYH):*


Fleecy said:


> *Genkai (Yu Yu Hakusho):* Though an old lady, she kicks major ass. Not only a powerful psychic and an extreme martial artist, but she plays videogames and can "show those young whippersnappers how it's done." She's funny; I love her witty and sometimes cruel comments and wisdom.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 16, 2008)

Pre-Eclipse Caska(Berserk)-I miss her

Teresa(Claymore)-Just plain better than Claire

Seras Victoria(Hellsing)-She's cute

Machi(HXH)-I think she's the best female out of HXH


----------



## Taleran (Jun 16, 2008)

goddamn for the most part this thread is full of fail

*Nausicaa (Nausicaa)*
Kushana (Nausicaa)
Jolyne Kujo (JJBA)
Alita (Battle Angel Alita)
Kei (AKIRA)
Fuuko (Flame of Recca)


----------



## Basilikos (Jun 16, 2008)

Taleran said:


> goddamn for the most part this thread is full of fail


Not really.


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Jun 16, 2008)

I have to question the sanity of anyone who mentioned Rukia or Sakura.





Anyway mine are:

Jolyne Kujo (JJBA)-Possibly the most badass female in manga. She picks up after her father in many ways. 

Alita (Battle Angel Alita)- Gutts with tits. Nuff said

Teresa (Claymore)- Pretty and badass at the same time. Watching her her fight was awesome and she became one of my favorite characters when she basically told the Org to cram it up their ass

Casca (Berserk)- Up until Eclipse, she was just plain awesome. One of the only women awesome enough for Gutts

Galatea (Claymore)- I like her personality and she's hot (even before the nun cosplay). I wish she would have joined the Ghost 7


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 16, 2008)

Sakura Haruno (Naruto)
Linali Lee (D. Gray-man)
Yoruichi Shihoin (Bleach)
Lucy Heartphilia (Fairy Tail)


----------



## Luckyday (Jun 16, 2008)

Wesley said:


> Why winter wear?



Who is she? She kinda cool looking.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 16, 2008)

That's Alita from Battle Angel Alita.


----------



## Druggeisturm (Jun 16, 2008)

my  mother


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 16, 2008)

Kazuma the Shell Bullet said:


> I have to question the sanity of anyone who mentioned Rukia or Sakura.



I don't advise posting flamebait here..


----------



## Taleran (Jun 16, 2008)

Its not flamebait there character are seriously horrible


----------



## Basilikos (Jun 17, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Its not flamebait there character are seriously horrible


Explain why you feel they're so horrible. Honestly, post TS Sakura is awesome and what's wrong with Rukia?


----------



## Batman (Jun 17, 2008)

Basilikos said:


> Explain why you feel they're so horrible. Honestly, post TS Sakura is awesome and what's wrong with Rukia?



Nothin'. Rukia's the bomb.


----------



## The Doctor (Jun 17, 2008)

Alita and Nausicaa. That's it.


----------



## Aldric (Jun 17, 2008)

Basilikos said:


> Explain why you feel they're so horrible. Honestly, post TS Sakura is awesome and what's wrong with Rukia?



How is she awesome

She got one semi decent opportunity to showcase her skills, with massive help from another character, and since then she fell back into character limbo, getting knocked the fuck out by a flying pair of asscheeks and crying in her bed

Not to mention the only worth of her character plotwise consists of being some kind of half assed support/love interest for the two main male characters

Ok she's immensely better now than her part 1 self (that's not hard) but to say she's one of the best female characters ever... Yeah, read more manga.


----------



## Midus (Jun 17, 2008)

No one is saying that she is the best ever. Read the topic title. It says favorite, not best.


----------



## Aldric (Jun 17, 2008)

Yeah let's nitpick on rhetoric

Good idea


----------



## Basilikos (Jun 17, 2008)

Aldric said:


> How is she awesome
> 
> She got one semi decent opportunity to showcase her skills, with massive help from another character, and since then she fell back into character limbo, getting knocked the fuck out by a flying pair of asscheeks and crying in her bed
> 
> ...


That's the author not being fair to Rukia, not Rukia herself.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Jun 17, 2008)

rukia was a pretty fun character in the beginning, then she got pretty dull afterwards


----------



## Aldric (Jun 17, 2008)

I was kinda talking about Sakura


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 17, 2008)

The flaimbait has to stop, when can people just state their opinions and leave? Everybody has GOT to say something about someone else's choices don't they..

This all started with a "everyone who thinks sakura and rukia are good characters are idiots", and that pissed me off, so can the bashing stop now?


----------



## Aldric (Jun 17, 2008)

What fucking flamebait

So we aren't allowed to give our opinions about fictional characters now without people getting their panties in ten different kinds of knot


----------



## The Transporter (Jun 17, 2008)

Teresa Brasil said:


> Shit, there are so many..
> 
> Teresa of the Faint Smile - Claymore
> Seras Victoria - Hellsing
> ...



You made a little bit of a mistake there, so I fixed that for you .


----------



## Basilikos (Jun 17, 2008)

Aldric said:


> I was kinda talking about Sakura


TS Sakura = awesome. I never said she was the best female in manga. I simply think she's cool. That's all.



Inuhanyou said:


> The flaimbait has to stop, when can people just state their opinions and leave? Everybody has GOT to say something about someone else's choices don't they..
> 
> This all started with a "everyone who thinks sakura and rukia are good characters are idiots", and that pissed me off, so can the bashing stop now?


People on NF love to continuously bash Naruto/Sasuke/Kishimoto at every opportunity. As to why they never stop, I have no idea.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 17, 2008)

Uzumaki from Uzumaki


----------



## MdB (Jun 17, 2008)

Why in gods fucking name is Sukara a good female character? She wents from a whiney annoying bitch that could only cry ''BOEHOEHOE I MIS YOU SASUUKEH'' to a useless character.

Groundbreaking characterization.


----------



## Waspinator (Jun 17, 2008)

Waspinator think chick bot hot!


----------



## Nihonjin (Jun 17, 2008)

I'd have to say in no particular order

*Teresa - Claymore*
_Until I saw Teresa I'd never seen pure badassness, I thought I did, but she practically redefined the word...how can anyone NOT like her?!_

*Saya - Blood+*
_I wish I knew why I liked her so much, but to me she's just too cute & lovable _

*Kallen - Code Geass*
_2 words, hot & badass._

*Rukia - Bleach*
_Same as with Saya, I wish I knew._

I can write an entire page of female characters I like, but these stand out the most I guess.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 17, 2008)

Nihonjin said:


> I'd have to say in no particular order
> 
> *Teresa - Claymore*
> _Until I saw Teresa I'd never seen pure badassness, I thought I did, but she practically redefined the word...how can anyone NOT like her?!_



Even ardent trolls revere her.


----------



## Basilikos (Jun 17, 2008)

MdB said:


> Why in gods fucking name is Sukara a good female character? She wents from a whiney annoying bitch that could only cry ''BOEHOEHOE I MIS YOU SASUUKEH'' to a useless character.
> 
> Groundbreaking characterization.


Looks like someone wasn't paying attention during the fight against Sasori.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 17, 2008)

Didnt i just say something about flamebait mdb..


----------



## Taleran (Jun 17, 2008)

My god are you dense its not flamebait its talking about the characters and the lack of development or useful time on panel they've had, and when were talking bout things that happened on panel in the manga opinions mean less than shit


----------



## Basilikos (Jun 17, 2008)

Taleran said:


> My god are you dense its not flamebait its talking about the characters and the lack of development or useful time on panel they've had, and when were talking bout things that happened on panel in the manga opinions mean less than shit


You've been very clear that you don't like certain characters. Why do you keep posting over and over that you hate them?


----------



## Wesley (Jun 17, 2008)

Basilikos said:


> You've been very clear that you don't like certain characters. Why do you keep posting over and over that you hate them?



Makes him feel powerful.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey Wesley haven't seen you around in a while


----------



## Wesley (Jun 17, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Hey Wesley haven't seen you around in a while



I disappeared for awhile, but that was two months ago.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Jun 18, 2008)

Basilikos said:


> You've been very clear that you don't like certain characters. Why do you keep posting over and over that you hate them?


cuz the same people are responding with "flamebait" over and over, even tho its not


----------



## MdB (Jun 18, 2008)

Basilikos said:


> Looks like someone wasn't paying attention during the fight against Sasori.



Looks like someone didn't paid attention when she slammed Sai because he talked bad about her precious Sasuke. Like I said, earth-shaking developments.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jun 18, 2008)

Basilikos said:


> TS Sakura = awesome. I never said she was the best female in manga. I simply think she's cool. That's all.
> 
> 
> People on NF love to continuously bash Naruto/Sasuke/Kishimoto at every opportunity. As to why they never stop, I have no idea.



1. Sasuke being one of the worst characters ever.
2. Naruto being downgraded into an emo bitch crying for Sasuke and unable to win any fights on his own.
3. Kishi not having a clue about how to make his story good anymore.

Maybe thats why? But what do i know..

On to my list:

Yoruichi (Bleach)
Robin (OP)
Revy (Black Lagoon)
Lust (FMA)
Machi (HxH)


----------



## The Transporter (Jun 18, 2008)

Nihonjin said:


> I'd have to say in no particular order
> 
> *Teresa - Claymore*
> _Until I saw Teresa I'd never seen pure badassness, I thought I did, but she practically redefined the word...how can anyone NOT like her?!_
> ...



I tried really, really, _really_ hard to like Saya in blood+, hell, in the entire goddamn series, because of the awesome movie that inspired it.

But blame the writers, she's an awful character, dare I say one of the worst main characters to grace anything ever. 

She gets a shitton of development, but instead of it being actual good development, it's more of "Waaaahhhh I hate my fate and I am dooooooomed waaaahhh let me cut off my famliy and freinds and beccommmee a bitchhh but not badass at alll waaaaaahhhh"


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 18, 2008)

The cast from Soul Eater


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Jun 18, 2008)

Basilikos said:


> Looks like someone wasn't paying attention during the fight against Sasori.



You do realize that Chiyo did all the real work for her, right?

And just because she can smash things, that doesn't make her a good character. She has had negligible change since the beginning of the series. She's back to being a useless whore who just wants Sasuke, only now, Naruto is too.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 18, 2008)

I agree with you


----------



## Aldric (Jun 18, 2008)

Seriously to see Sakura mentioned in the same thread than Casca and Alita

It hurts my little sensitive heart


----------



## Basilikos (Jun 18, 2008)

MdB said:


> Looks like someone didn't paid attention when she slammed Sai because he talked bad about her precious Sasuke. Like I said, earth-shaking developments.


So caring about an old misguided friend makes her a horrible person?



Black Leg Sanji said:


> 1. Sasuke being one of the worst characters ever.
> 2. Naruto being downgraded into an emo bitch crying for Sasuke and unable to win any fights on his own.
> 3. Kishi not having a clue about how to make his story good anymore.
> 
> Maybe thats why? But what do i know..


I'm sure everyone that has seen the endless bashing of Naruto has gotten the point by now. Continuously bashing the series won't change anything and does nothing but become irritating.



Kazuma the Shell Bullet said:


> You do realize that Chiyo did all the real work for her, right?


You do realize that on her own, Chiyo stood no chance against Sasori, right?



Kazuma the Shell Bullet said:


> And just because she can smash things, that doesn't make her a good character.


I never said that made her a good character.



Kazuma the Shell Bullet said:


> She has had negligible change since the beginning of the series.


Have you been paying attention when you read? She's clearly far more confident and capable than she was before the TS.



Kazuma the Shell Bullet said:


> She's back to being a useless whore who just wants Sasuke, only now, Naruto is too.


In case you haven't noticed, she doesn't drool over Sasuke anymore nor does she just stand around anymore with a kunai whenever there's a fight.

I love how people on this forum can't stand it when someone else has a different opinion.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 18, 2008)

Basilikos said:


> I love how people on this forum can't stand it when someone else has a different opinion.



You think this forum is somehow unique in that regard?


----------



## Muk (Jun 18, 2008)

Did this thread also turn into another sakura/naruto/sasuke discussion? god .... 


As for favorite and great characters:

Claymore- The whole female cast except for Priscilla

SAO- Miss Hwang, Sando, the whole female cast

Berserk- silke the chibi mage (forgot her name)


----------



## Lycanthropy (Jun 18, 2008)

I love all the females in FMA, and Rosette from Chrono Crusade is awesome aswell.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Jun 18, 2008)

is everyone talking about the same sakura who looks like a guy at times


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Jun 18, 2008)

Basilikos said:


> So caring about an old misguided friend makes her a horrible person?


 No, but he deliberately turned on them and tried to kill them, and is about to join with Konoha's biggest enemy and invade the village. That's not a misguided friend, that's a flat out traitor, who doesn't deserve a second chance. Her and Naruto insist on dwelling upon it, which makes them weak-willed, boring, and poorly developed characters.




> I'm sure everyone that has seen the endless bashing of Naruto has gotten the point by now. Continuously bashing the series won't change anything and does nothing but become irritating.


We'll stop bashing when Kishimoto stops ruining everything good about his series. Unless he has Kisame refuse the Mist Village partnership with Team Hawk, he will be ruining the last worthwhile character in the series, and be making the plot even worse somehow.

And anyone would have to admit after the God-awful Uchiha fight, they can at least see that the bashers have a point. In fact, ever since the end of that fight, the Sasutards that keep the manga popular have been turning on it.



> You do realize that on her own, Chiyo stood no chance against Sasori, right?


You do realize that it doesn't change the fact that Sakura did none of the work that fight, right?




> I never said that made her a good character.


That's the only thing you used to back up your point




> Have you been paying attention when you read? She's clearly far more confident and capable than she was before the TS.


Not really. She hasn't stepped into a fight, apart from Sasori, where she wasn't doing anything besides putting chakra into her fist every so often. 



> In case you haven't noticed, she doesn't drool over Sasuke anymore nor does she just stand around anymore with a kunai whenever there's a fight.


Her and Naruto are still constantly brooding over Sasuke and and she still hasn't made herself useful in useful in a fight without someone just using her as a puppet.



> I love how people on this forum can't stand it when someone else has a different opinion.


We just can't stand people who don't give ample, sound reasoning to back up their argument


----------



## Nihonjin (Jun 18, 2008)

The Transporter said:


> I tried really, really, _really_ hard to like Saya in blood+, hell, in the entire goddamn series, because of the awesome movie that inspired it.
> 
> But blame the writers, she's an awful character, dare I say one of the worst main characters to grace anything ever.
> 
> She gets a shitton of development, but instead of it being actual good development, it's more of "Waaaahhhh I hate my fate and I am dooooooomed waaaahhh let me cut off my famliy and freinds and beccommmee a bitchhh but not badass at alll waaaaaahhhh"



And yet I loved her >: (


----------



## Taleran (Jun 18, 2008)

Basilikos said:


> You've been very clear that you don't like certain characters. Why do you keep posting over and over that you hate them?



Huh? That was only in response to the idiotic claim that disregarding a character because they are horrible constitutes flamebaiting

but this thread doesn't really matter either way it just comes down to people that have read more manga and people who have read less manga, since thats the only logical reason I can see for some of the characters posted in this thread even being considered for this thread


----------



## Midus (Jun 18, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Huh? That was only in response to the idiotic claim that disregarding a character because they are horrible constitutes flamebaiting
> 
> but this thread doesn't really matter either way it just comes down to people that have read more manga and people who have read less manga, since thats the only logical reason I can see for some of the characters posted in this thread even being considered for this thread


 
Your elitist views on the subject have clouded your reasoning and made you come to false conclusions.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 18, 2008)

If its elitist to read 2 things and find one better then call me it I don't care


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 18, 2008)

Taleran said:


> If its elitist to read 2 things and find one better then call me it I don't care



Its not elitist, however it is elitist to bash a character in a thread specifically dedicated to putting out pro's in characters(specifically your favorite character)

Simply put, this aint the place so leave it at the door, or expect to get attacked.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 18, 2008)

the only people afraid of being attacked are those that don't fully believe in what they say.


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Jun 18, 2008)

Seriously, though. How the hell do Sakura and Rukia end up being mentioned in the same thread as characters like Jolyne and Casca?


----------



## Midus (Jun 18, 2008)

Taleran said:


> If its elitist to read 2 things and find one better then call me it I don't care



No its elitist to automatically assume that a person must not be as "H4rDC0re" as you if they don't share the same tastes. Implying that reading more Manga somehow makes your opinions more relevant is what has made me label you so.



> Seriously, though. How the hell do Sakura and Rukia end up being mentioned in the same thread as characters like Jolyne and Casca?



As stated earlier. This topic asks what people favorite female characters are. Learn to accept other's opinions or GTFO.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 18, 2008)

Why so serious?


(I'm probably right though )


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 18, 2008)

That doesn't make any sense taleran, just stop posting flambait in the thread, and stick with the anti threads for those specific characters you can't stand, k? Cause its not needed here, that goes for all of you.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 18, 2008)

again with the same tired nonsense


----------



## Miyata Prime (Jun 18, 2008)

rukia and Medusa from soul eater.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jun 18, 2008)

Rukia was actually my favorite character in Bleach at the beginning.  she was funny, crass and diverse but not at all overpowered in her fighting style.  Then ss happened...then her cheap shikai happened...I don't like her much anymore.


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Jun 18, 2008)

Midus said:


> As stated earlier. This topic asks what people favorite female characters are. Learn to accept other's opinions or GTFO.


There is such of a thing as a wrong opinion.


----------



## Miyata Prime (Jun 18, 2008)

Her cheap shikai is what won me over 

Nothing wrong with cheap shikais. Look at Mayuri, soi fon, and kira's shikai. they are all pretty broken in their own right.

Get hit once by mayuri it's pretty much over, twice for soi fon and a couple of times for kira.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Jun 19, 2008)

the only flamebaits here are the ones accusing others of flamebaiting


----------



## Basilikos (Jun 19, 2008)

Kazuma the Shell Bullet said:


> No, but he deliberately turned on them and tried to kill them, and is about to join with Konoha's biggest enemy and invade the village. That's not a misguided friend, that's a flat out traitor, who doesn't deserve a second chance. Her and Naruto insist on dwelling upon it, which makes them weak-willed, boring, and poorly developed characters.


The fact that they still care about Sasuke only shows how they are such great friends. Even if you become an emo, revenge obsessed moron, they'll still believe in you and try to make you come around back to being normal.




Kazuma the Shell Bullet said:


> We'll stop bashing when Kishimoto stops ruining everything good about his series.


You all have made you opinions about the current Naruto manga very clear at least a dozen times if not more. We get it already. You hate the way the series is progressing. That doesn't give you the right to bash 24/7 and question every single person who even gives a little praise to the series.



Kazuma the Shell Bullet said:


> And anyone would have to admit after the God-awful Uchiha fight, they can at least see that the bashers have a point. In fact, ever since the end of that fight, the Sasutards that keep the manga popular have been turning on it.


My response to this is pretty much the same as above. You don't like the current Naruto manga. That's fine and you have the write to voice your opinions on the matter. However, continuously bashing at every opportunity, refusing to accept that others might have opinions that disagree with yours,  whining and complaining and bitching non stop is immature and all it does is annoy those who still read the manga and still get enjoyment out of reading it.



Kazuma the Shell Bullet said:


> You do realize that it doesn't change the fact that Sakura did none of the work that fight, right?


I don't know about you but I don't see Chiyo even defeating Sasori's puppet Hiruko without Sakura's help. Admit it, she was invaluable to their victory and without her help Sasori would have stomped all over Chiyo.



Kazuma the Shell Bullet said:


> That's the only thing you used to back up your point


I never said that Sakura was awesome only because she has super strength. Stop making things up.



Kazuma the Shell Bullet said:


> Not really. She hasn't stepped into a fight, apart from Sasori, where she wasn't doing anything besides putting chakra into her fist every so often.


Seeing as how she's a medical nin, her specialty is not in being extremely versatile in fights. Her strengths are of course her powerful physical attacks, medical jutsu, and evasion skills. Just because she doesn't have a ton of attacks doesn't mean she isn't valuable to her fellow nin.



Kazuma the Shell Bullet said:


> Her and Naruto are still constantly brooding over Sasuke and and she still hasn't made herself useful in useful in a fight without someone just using her as a puppet.


Like I said above, she and Naruto are still very much sad about Sasuke turning his back on Konoha. And just because she isn't able to fight against an Akatsuki member (among the top tiers of Naruto-verse) on her own doesn't mean she is a poor fighter or useless.



Kazuma the Shell Bullet said:


> We just can't stand people who don't give ample, sound reasoning to back up their argument


I empathize with your frustration but at least I have the maturity and willingness to accept that not everyone is able to voice and verbalize their opinions clearly and that not everyone will always be rational in their thinking.

Honestly, why all the conflict? Some people like Naruto and others hate it. You can communicate your feeling about the manga but always bitching about it and attacking any and everyone who disagrees with you is immature and only makes this forum a hostile and unpleasant place to visit. The Naruto bashing needs to stop.



Kazuma the Shell Bullet said:


> Seriously, though. How the hell do Sakura and Rukia end up being mentioned in the same thread as characters like Jolyne and Casca?


Because everyone has different opinions. It seems that you and others on NF cannot handle that.



Midus said:


> No its elitist to automatically assume that a person must not be as "H4rDC0re" as you if they don't share the same tastes. Implying that reading more Manga somehow makes your opinions more relevant is what has made me label you so.
> 
> 
> 
> As stated earlier. This topic asks what people favorite female characters are. Learn to accept other's opinions or GTFO.


QFT!!!!



Inuhanyou said:


> That doesn't make any sense taleran, just stop posting flambait in the thread, and stick with the anti threads for those specific characters you can't stand, k? Cause its not needed here, that goes for all of you.


Exactly. Anti-character clubs are there for bashers to vent their rage. But instead they prefer to make everyone else's experience on NF miserable with their never ending anti-Naruto bandwagon.



Kazuma the Shell Bullet said:


> There is such of a thing as a wrong opinion.


Opinions can be wrong. My opinions can be wrong and so can yours.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 19, 2008)

Erza Scarlet-Fairy Tail
Anna-Shaman King
Maka-Soul Eater
Clare-Claymore
Miria-Claymore
Yoruichi-Bleach
Robin-One Piece


----------



## MdB (Jun 19, 2008)

Basilikos said:


> So caring about an old misguided friend makes her a horrible person?



Exaggerated melodramatic antics makes her a horrible character. She never was bonded with Sasuke, the years that passed should've made Sakura discard her stupid teenage crush on Sasuke. But not when it comes to Kishimoto, where the whole Naruto world is somehow related to Sasuke.


----------



## Lonely Soul (Jun 21, 2008)

Definitely Rin Asano from _Blade of the Immortal_ by Samura Hiroaki. :3


----------



## Don Quixote Doflamingo (May 23, 2009)

*Erza[FAIRY TAIL]*
*OLIVIA MILLA ARMSTRONG [FULL METAL ALCHEMIST]*
*Nami [One Piece]*
*Medusa[Soul Eater*
*Simca[Air Gear]*
*Anna[Shaman King]*


----------



## Jugger (May 23, 2009)

Miu history strongest diciple kenichi
Elie rave
Lucy fairy tail
Eva mahou sensei negima
Tatsuki bleach
Tokine kekkaishi
Ringo air gear


----------



## Bluebeard (May 23, 2009)

*Hinata (Naruto)*
*Nell (Bleach)*
*Casca (Berserk)*
*Nico Robin (One Piece)*
*Lust (FMA)*
*Kurohime (Kurohime)*
*Yukio (xxxholic)*
*Evangeline (Negima!)*

I seriously need to read some more manga.


----------



## Ukoku (May 23, 2009)

Makiko Nagi - Tenjou Tenge
Kanzeon Bosatsu(she's mostly female, anyway) - Saiyuki
almost all the females in Shaman King
Mukuro - YuYu Hakusho
Klaud Nine - D Gray-man
Erza - Fairy Tail
Clare - Claymore
Tsukiumi - Sekirei
Roshuku - Ikkitousen

All I can think of right now...


----------



## Danchou (May 23, 2009)

Haruhara Haruko


----------



## Fran (May 23, 2009)

Sango from Shin Angyo Onshi 
Medusa, Soul Eater
THE WHOLE CLAYMORE CAST BABY pek


----------



## MrCinos (May 23, 2009)

In terms of look much more but I have a relly bad memory to remember all of them.


----------



## Fran (May 23, 2009)

^ Oh yeah, completely forgot about Kagura since I've only followed [very faithfully] the anime adaptation.

Gally from GUNNM is awesome too. I really loved her character. Somehow, she just felt so real.

And Kanna from 20th C Boys too. Nina from Monster was great too. 
Kanna especially hit the spot for me, because someone from university looks exactly like her.  Gawd, I can't stop drooling.

Great choices.


----------



## Cyclone248i (May 23, 2009)

Genkai:YYH
Madoka: Veritas
Mana: XBlade
Basically any female from Claymore 
Reika: GantZ
Aya: Tenjou Tenge
Julia: Rave
Erza: Fairy Tail


----------



## Gabe (May 23, 2009)

sakura from tokko
ringo from air gear
aya from tenjou tenge
c2 from code geass
nel from bleach
reika from gantz
madoka from Veritas


----------



## p-lou (May 23, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> Sango from Shin Angyo Onshi



There is no Sango in Shin Angyo Onshi


----------



## Fran (May 23, 2009)

p-lou said:


> There is no Sango in Shin Angyo Onshi



 Oh shit, Sando 

What the fuck is Sango from ?


----------



## FrostXian (May 23, 2009)

Medusa from Soul Eater.
Claire from Claymore.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (May 23, 2009)

Medusa from Soul Eater. SHE IS EVERYTHING A FEMALE ANTAGONIST SHOULD BE.


----------



## sizzler12 (May 23, 2009)

Revy
Hinata
Caska
Sailor Saturn
Perona


----------



## Kellogem (May 23, 2009)

Arcueid
Ciel
Lenalee
Sakura (from Fate Stay Night...even thought she had hardly any role in the manga but I played the game )
Rider
Eureka


----------



## Wesley (May 23, 2009)

Horo.  She's basically the one.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 24, 2009)

Motoko Aoyama
Chise
Teresa
Yue Ayase
Clare
Tohru Honda
Mnemosyne
Sailor Galaxia
Aya Toujou

Special mention to Alita. I haven't started BAA yet but what I've seen is great.


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 24, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> Erza Scarlet-Fairy Tail
> Anna-Shaman King
> Maka-Soul Eater
> Clare-Claymore
> ...



Adding more to this list

Lenalee-D.Gray-man
Himeko-Sket Dance
Maria-Hayate the Combat Butler
Hinagiku-Hayate the Combat Butler
Tokiko-Busou Renkin
Sephiria Arks-Black Cat
Rena-World Embryo


----------



## Graham Aker (May 24, 2009)

Erza Scarlet!!! pek


----------



## Lusankya (May 24, 2009)

Alpha Hatsuseno - (Yokohama Kaidashi Kikou)

Yotsuba - (Yotsubato)


----------



## noobthemusical (May 24, 2009)

Kell?gem said:


> Sakura (from Fate Stay Night...even thought she had hardly any role in the manga but I played the game )
> Eureka



Because of the sex scene, because i played to and she isn't that great (well shes in my list to, but the other FSN girls shine more for me)

Saber (FSN)
Rin (FSN)
Genkai ((Yuyu Hakusho)basicly same reason as people in 1st page)
Chikage (HSDK, she is both loli and the source of Lulz and Aww moments)
Hmm i could put in some girls from the big 3 but that would only be because they are hot.
Ringo (AG)
Maya (Ten-ten)
Kairi from KH (what it had a manga and I'm on perma fan wank mode cause the game is out in 6 days)


----------



## Kellogem (May 24, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> Because of the sex scene, because i played to and she isn't that great (well shes in my list to, but the other FSN girls shine more for me)



I found her adorable and moe 

but each of their own, I dont like Rin at all for example..

still its great to have other FSN players around; no favourite from Tsukihime? it has a great manga...


----------



## BVB (May 24, 2009)

Kotegawa Yui, Lluvia and Akiyama Mio!


----------



## GaaraT (May 24, 2009)

Tsubaki (Soul Eater) 

Sakura (Naruto)


----------



## Gatagata (May 24, 2009)

Erza from Fairy Tail
Maka from Soul Eater
Anna from Shaman King
Riza Hawkeye from FMA


----------



## Glued (May 24, 2009)

1) Hanayama's Mom. Despite being handicapped and in a wheel chair, and dying, she will try to make sure to make sweets for her son on his birthday.
2) Sailor Mercury. She was the most intelligent of the sailor scouts. Pretty good at chess. Devotes time for both friends and study. Wasn't boy crazy like the others.

3) Miria from Claymore. Guts, strength, and intelligent.


----------



## Hagen (May 24, 2009)

well lets see...


Shigure and Renka from HSDK


Schierke from Berserk

Kotegawa and Mikan from TLR

Motoko and Shinobu from Love Hina

Nico Robin, Hinata and Nell for the shonen trinity


----------



## Sen (Jun 26, 2009)

Sando (Shin Angyo Onshi) 
Yoruichi (Bleach)
Olivia Milla Armstrong (FMA)
Riza Hawkeye (FMA)


----------



## Smoke (Jun 26, 2009)

Yuuko (xxxholic) All time favorite female character

the rest are in no order

Armstrong Olivia (FMA)
Hawkeye Riza (FMA)
Toujo Aya (ichigo 100%)
Nemu (Bleach)
Himawari Kunogi (xxxholic)
Murakami Kiku (Pastel)
Hinata (naruto)
Simca (air gear)
Boa Hancock (One Piece)
Sawachika Eri (School Rumble)
Hasegawa Chisame (negima)
McDowell Evangeline (negima)
Mogami Kyoko (skip Beat)
Minorin (Tora dora)
Dukuro Chrome (Reborn)


----------



## Dark Evangel (Aug 2, 2009)

1st would be Sunako from Yamato Nadeshiko/Perfect Girl Evolution/The Wallflower she's the most unique female main character I've seen in a Shoujo manga. She's one crazy friend and absolutely hilarious especially in episodes 15 and 19.

2nd would be Evangeline from Negima mainly because of her charisma and attitude.

Then in no particular order between Chii from Chobits, Osaka from Azumanga Daioh, and Milfeulle from Galaxy Angel.


----------



## jamjamstyle (Aug 2, 2009)

Hmm for me it's this:

Erza Scarlet - Fairy Tail
Lenalee - D.Gray man
Robin - One piece 
Kururu/Simca (can't decide) - Air Gear
Hinata - Naruto
Hiragi - Mx0
Kotegawa Yui - To love ru
Musubi - Sekirei

That's it for now XD


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 2, 2009)

for me are :
Erza and MiraJane-Fairy Tail
Nami and Bonney-One Piece
Orihime and Nell- Bleach
Kururu and Simca-Air Gear
Aya and Maya - Tenjou Tenge
Hinata - Naruto
Uzume and Musubi - Sekirei
Winry  and Riza Hawkeye- FMA
Motoko - Love Hina
Yoko - TTGL
Mamori - ES21
Victoria - Hellsing
Sango - Inuyasha


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Aug 2, 2009)

Karou Ujjie (Get Backers)
Himiko Kudo (Get Backers)
Halibel (Bleach)
Lady Une (Gundam Wing)
Emma Sheen (Zeta Gundam)


----------



## Heero (Aug 2, 2009)

Revy - Black Lagoon
Maho - Beck
Erza - Fairy Tail
Urumi - GTO
Ruby - 666 Satan
Birdy Cephon Altera - Tetsuwan Birdy II
Lenalee - D.Gray man
Reika - GANTZ


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 2, 2009)

-Rin,Rider and Saber from Fate/Stay Night
-Nel ,Retsu ,Harribel and Yoruichi from Bleach
-Hinata from Naruto
-Riza and Izumi from FMA
-Yoko, Arshe and Michael from Bastard!!
-Athena and Marin from Saint Seiya
-Maya Natsume Tenjho Tenge
-Rachel from Ghostsweeper Mikami
-Hancock from OP
-Rei Ayanami from NGE


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 2, 2009)

I always find it difficult to come across genuinely great female characters in any medium of fiction. It's a pity. In terms of manga, my favourites would be:

Misaki from _Welcome to the N.H.K._

Makie from _Blade of the Immortal_


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 2, 2009)

_Hancock, Nami & Robin: OP
Gehenna: Aflame Inferno
Madoka & Vera: Veritas
Jaho-ran & Shia: Ping
Shiho: The Breaker
Rushuna: Grenadier
Bridgette: Freezing
Kurohime: Kurohime
Orihime, Lisa, Harribel, Nelliel, Rangiku, Yachiru, : Bleach
Rei, Saeko, Saya, Shizuka: Highschool of the Dead
Tsukimiya : Bloody Cross
Himari: Omamori Himari
Sung-Hae: Zippy Ziggy
Simca: Air Gear
Miu: Kenichi
Hana: Yankee-kun to Megane-chan
HiFuMi: Change 123
Erza & Lucy: Fairy Tail
Sakura: Naruto
Winry: FMA
Ren: Erementar Gerad 
Musubi, Kusano, Tsukiumi, Kazehana: Sekirei 
Lenalee: D.Gray-man
Saber: FSN  _


um yeah.


----------



## Yoburi (Aug 2, 2009)

I have to say Teresa from Claymore and Victoria from hellsing.

Ah and the insane bich in my sign too hehe


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 2, 2009)

Forgot Yuuko Ichihara from Clamp series like TSR and Holic


----------



## C-Moon (Aug 2, 2009)

Olivia Armstrong-FMA
Michael & Porno Diane-Bastard!!
Erza-Fairy Tail
Bleach-Nel


----------



## Eldritch (Aug 2, 2009)

the ones wiff big boob


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 2, 2009)

-Winry, Riza, Izumi, Sheska, Olivia, and ran fan from FMA (the girl power is strong with this one)
-Adachi Emiri, Mikan, and Om from Air Gear
-Anko and Temari from Naruto
-Lenalee from DGM
-Tokine from kekkaishi
-Eureka and Anemone from Eureka Seven


----------



## Sasori (Aug 2, 2009)

*Gantz* - Reika

*Worst* - ...o wait there are no girls


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 2, 2009)

Currently my favourites are Winry (FMA) and Aya (Ichigo 100%).

Very different characters, but both so lovely :3


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 2, 2009)

Revy - Black Lagoon
Erza - Fairy Tail
Lenalee - D.Gray man
*Rosette - Chrno Crusade*
Kagome - Inuyasha
Eureka - Eureka Seven
Elie - Rave
Rukia - Bleach
Seras - Hellsing

list goes on and on..


----------



## The Doctor (Aug 2, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> the ones wiff big boob


this

the more they behave like pets, the better too

like to-love-ru girls


----------



## seaofjealousy (Aug 3, 2009)

ramdon order.

Alita from _Batle Angel Alita_ 
Sando from _Shin Angyo Onshi_ 
Natsume Maya from_ Tenjou Tenge._
Casca and Jill (girl of Vol 14.) from _Berserk_
Nausicaa from_ Nausica? of the Valley of the Wind_
Tsukiko from _Ressentiment_
Rin from _Blade of the Immortal_

many more but this is it mainly.


----------



## Yulwei (Aug 3, 2009)

The answer is Alita


----------



## Munken (Aug 3, 2009)

Sando - Shin Angyo Onshi
Caska - Berserk
Saber - Fate/stay Night
Nodame - Nodame Cantabile
Yoruichi - Bleach


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 3, 2009)

Maya-Tenjou Tenge
Madoka and Vera-Veritas
Yoruichi,Nel(adult),Rangiku,Halibel-Bleach
Kururu-Simca-Mikan-Rika-Air Gear
Urumi-GTO
Inner Moka,Mizore-Rosario to Vampire
Kallen-CC-Code Geass
Sasha(Athena),Yuzuriha,Shaina-Saint Seiya


----------



## Chai Tea (Aug 6, 2009)

Kuchiki Rukia - The best female I have ever encountered in manga. She is beautiful, graceful, smart, cool, collected, selfless, and vulnerable. She has so much depth to her that she is impossible not to love.
Nana/Hachi - twin souls
Cagalli Yula Attha - I love Cagalli's conviction, passion, and honesty. Shame GSD fucked her over.
Kye Wol Hyang - A strong woman can be strong emotionally and weak physically. She contrasts to Sando who is very weak emotionally.


----------



## Hagen (Aug 6, 2009)

Renka Ma, Mikumo Kushinada, Shigure, Matsumoto, Maya and Aya Natsume

reason: big boobs


----------



## Tunafish (Aug 6, 2009)

Chrome - _Katekyoushi Hitman Reborn!_
Minatsuki - _Deadman Wonderland_
Anemone - _Eureka Seven_


----------



## Skylit (Aug 6, 2009)

Chrome - KHR!

Bonney - OP

Road - DGM

Otsu - Vagabond

And much more.


----------



## Nuzzie (Aug 6, 2009)

this is easy

Alita/Gally


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 6, 2009)

Clare,Miria,Ophelia,Teresa-Claymore

Unohana-bleach

Nico Robin-One piece

Olivia armstrong, lust-FMA

Medusa-Soul eater

These chars are not just my fav female but easily amongst my fav manga characters ( I don't have set favorites)


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 6, 2009)

Revy (Black Lagoon), Haruko (FLCL), Yoruichi (Bleach), Urumi (GTO), Teresa (Claymore), Yuko (xxcHolic), Izumi (Fullmetal Alchemist), to name a few.

And I think I'm going to like this one.


----------



## kayos (Aug 6, 2009)

Galatea in Claymore is awesome. Many reasons but the main one being... well, if you have read the manga, you probably know. I dont wanna give it away so I wont say. But yeah... Galatea wins. Before that part, I didnt really like any character that much.

Amamiya from Psyren is cool too. She has this cute, timid thing going on but she is actually pretty badass. I like how she shows both sides of her personality from time to time. The duality is pretty interesting. I like Temari (Naruto) for similar reasons, except she appears to be the opposite, rarely seeming nice but actually being quite compassionate.

I like Yoruichi (Bleach) because she is free-spirited and laid back, but also tough and serious. Again, the duality is cool. Matsuri (Psyren) is similar.

Aside from those, I already like Godaime Mizukage. Because she is crazy. I like crazy women. Such as Anko.

Yeah... I'm weird.


----------



## Way-Man (Aug 6, 2009)

This is a pretty hard one, but let's take a go at it.

*Kanna Endo (20th Century Boys):* I thought she made a great secondary main character.  Brave, dynamic, by no means a damsel in distress character, has strong leadership skills, and could fucking dodge bullets for God's sake.
*Nina (Monster):* Another Naoki Urasawa character.  What a coincidence!  She has a lot of the same characteristics as Kanna Endo (without the super-natural powers).  Plus she almost killed the main antagonist at the beginning of the manga.  Now that's awesome!
*Temari (Naruto):* One of the few female characters in the manga that isn't made of everlasting fail.  Beautiful, strong, and not someone doing it all for a male character.
*Robin (One Piece):* The scene where she cries like a baby not withstanding she's the type that's cool under fire.  Coming off as a cold blooded mysterious woman at first, she transformed into a person the rest of the strawhats know has their backs when the shit goes down.  Plus she has one of the scariest powers in the manga.  she could break your back, break your neck, gouge your eyes out, prevent someone from falling to their doom, and fly (those are some creepy ass lookin' wings).
*Biscuit Krueger and Komugi (Hunter X Hunter):* I find it hilarious that Biscuit is an old woman yet one of her forms takes the shape of a little girl and the other takes the shaped of a female bodybuilder (that's probably on steroids).  As for Komugi, I just plain love her.  I love her personality, her way of speaking, the fact that she always has snot running down her nose, and that she is the only character to ever defeat Meryem (despite the fact that it was in a fictional board game rather than in a fight).
*Sailor Moon (What manga do you think I'm talking about Slick?):* I just had to put her down out of respect for one of my after school programs back when I was little and Cartoon Network was still a toddler.  Man how things change!


----------



## blue♥ (Aug 6, 2009)

Rosette (Chrono Crusade) - an asskicking nun who is sacrificing everything by signing a contract with a demon? What's not to love besides her VA?

Patty (Soul Eater) - I love her spontaneity and his goofiness. She just gives badass a new colorful name. Mess with her or her friends, and you get your head shot clean right off.

Hanazono Hikari (S*A) - She's so smart and yet so slow that she gives me hope for finding my own Kei-kun. I mean, her character was TOTALLY modeled after me. 

Yoruichi (Bleach)- She's sexy, she's got tactical sense, and she's a ninja. The manga world is just awestruck by this femme fatale.

Chi (Chobits) - Giving cute a new deadly meaning. NO. ONE. Can resist.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Aug 17, 2009)

I forgot to add Megumi from Special A.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 17, 2009)

Anna Kyoyama (Shaman King)
Temari (Naruto)
Anko Mitarashi (Naruto)
Nico Robin (One Piece)
Yourichi Shihouin (Bleach)
Rukia Kuchiki (Bleach)
Kisara Nanjo (HSDK)
Miu Furinji (HSDK)
Renka (HSDK)
Riza Hawkeye (Fullmetal Alchemist)
Izumi Curtis (FMA)
Revy (Black Lagoon)
Alita (Battle Angel Alita)


----------



## Leraine (Aug 17, 2009)

*Ayako (Slam Dunk)
*
My love for her is endless. While her last name was never revealed in the story, which would indicate that she was of no bigger importance, she always gave off a feeling of being well-carried.
I liked, that her character was strong-willed, clever, but still very kind-hearted. She gave her honest opinion, but there was never any moment in which her character came of as intentionally cruel and unkind. 

I see it quite often, that strong female characters end up having a cold, unapproachable personality and lack all positive traits, which seem to be especially present in women (this is a big generalisation, but women really are more likely to be considerate and understanding). 
It's as though a confident female figure has to strip off her gentleness to become strong, which is complete bullocks.

I still like tsunderes, for way act kind, just not towards anyone.


----------



## ForteAnly (Aug 17, 2009)

Nami (One Piece)
Lucy (Fairy Tail)
Naeka and Fubuki (Kamen no Maid Guy)

Current Favorites


----------



## Lovux The Great (Aug 17, 2009)

Hmm, let's see..

Blade of the Immortal:
*Otono-Tachibana Makie* - A skinny, soul-broken ex-prostitute... who just _happens_ to be the series' deadliest sword-fighter. :amazed (at least she is this as far as I've gotten in the series) 

Bleach:
*Kuchiki Rukia* - In my eyes, she's one of the more unique characters I have ever stumbled upon in a manga. She is strong and intelligent, yet vulnerable and has her own weaknesses. She keeps a serious attitude most of the time, but is able to provide comic relief with her fantastic drawings and love for rabbit things.  
*Tia Halibel*- Strong, serene, cool warrior lady who, in spite of being a heartless creature, still showed compassion for her subordinates. Her hidden face adds to her mysteriousness and you want to know more about her. And... even as a straight girl... I think she's SUPER HOT!!!  (must partly be due to her wonderful Ogata Megumi voice in the anime)
*Unohana Retsu* - She scares away big burly warriors with one look. Even _Aizen_ fled her. 'Nuff said. 

Fullmetal Alchemist:
*Izumi Curtis* - She's one of those female characters who make me proud of being a female myself. She might appear as hard as a rock at times and WILL smack you if you do things wrong, but that is because of her big heart; she doesn't want anyone to make the same mistakes she did and feel the same pain she has felt. And boy, DOES SHE KICK ASS!!!!! "I! AM! A! HOUSEWIFE!" HELL YEAH, PWN THEM THOROGHLY, WOMAN!!! 

Get Backers:
*Maria Noches* - Goes from passionate and cheerful to cunning and resourceful to dark and strict within just a couple of panels... without ever giving the impression that the writers aren't handling her character well. She is always _Maria_, no matter what sides of her we see. It's a shame we never saw her in the anime, she would've have spiced things up A LOT. 

GTO:
*Kanzaki Urumi* - A wicked, uncontrollable, genuis persona, yet filled with so much pain. Even if she IS an over-the-top bastard, you can't help but feel for her when you learn how she has been hurt and had her human heart torn to pieces. I cried waterfalls when Miyabi spread her secret over the whole school...  

Sailor Moon: (okay, I've only seen the anime, but I'll include a favourite here anyway)
*Tsukino Usagi/Sailor Moon* - Yes, she starts the series as a ditz and a crybaby who's scared of everything... but in the end, she has grown into one of the bravest, noblest, purest, and even _motherly_ champions of Justice ever. And even if she still act as an airhead and the other Sailor Soldiers are more serious about fighting for world peace, she is always the one to take the initiative and charge into the enemy's base. In my opinion, one of the more underrated action girls of today.  

Soul Eater:
*Maka Albarn* - One of the rare examples of a Shounen main lead who is not only a girl, but also a dignified one who isn't solely made to be fanservice though there were quite a few pantyshots in the beginning. She fights and trains on the same levels as the guys, is not afraid of pain for the sake of gaining, is (book)smart, but shows us that there are things that you can't read yourself to reach. A great protagonist. 

Phew! That took some time to write.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 17, 2009)

I do not have the time or patience to list the endless amount I have.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Aug 18, 2009)

in no particular order

*Nico Robin *(One Piece)
*Riza Hawkeye *(FMA)
*Izumi Curtis *(FMA)
*Olivia Armstrong *(hell, almost all of the FMA girls are awesome)
*Tsubaki* (soul eater)
*Maka* (soul eater)
*Temari* (naruto)


----------



## Devilguy (Aug 18, 2009)

Chrno Crusade's *Rosette*, best character in the best manga ever made. It's sad the anime adaptation sucked so much.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Aug 18, 2009)

Motoko Kusanagi

centerpiece of Ghost in the Shell.

as far as women go, day-um.


----------



## Neo-jplaya (Aug 18, 2009)

Nami(One Piece)

Anna(Shaman King)

Seras Victoria (Hellsing)

Lust (FMA)

Haruko (FLCL)

Rose'(Jing: King of Bandits)

Motoko(Ghost in the Shell)

Tina-Tina(Ultra Unholy Hearted Machine)


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Aug 18, 2009)

Casca (Pre-rape) and Theresa are tied for first in my book with Sando from SAO and Clare 3rd and 4th.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Aug 18, 2009)

1. Sora Naegino (Kaleido Star)
2. Kaname Chidori (All FMP series)
3. Alita/Yoko (BAA)
4. Haruhi Suzumiya (Haruhi)
5. Belldandy (Ah My Goddess)
6. Serena/ Usagi (Sailor Moon)
7. Louise (Zero no Tsukaima )
8. Yoko (TTGL)
9. Misaka 9Death Note)
10. Ayumi Yoshida  (Detective Conan)


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 23, 2009)

Maya-Tenjou Tenge
Madoka,Vera,Hyunmi-Veritas
Yoruichi,Nel(adult),Rangiku,Halibel-Bleach
Kururu-Simca-Mikan-Rika-Air Gear
Urumi-GTO
Inner Moka,Mizore-Rosario to Vampire
Kallen,CC-Code Geass
Sasha(Athena),Yuzuriha,Shaina-Saint Seiya
Hitagi-Bakemonogatari
Matsuri,Marie,Frederika-Psyren


----------



## Perseverance (Aug 23, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> Erza Scarlet(Fairy Tail)
> She's beautiful, brave, strong, not a slouch on the mind either and has a very strong willpower.



lol she's been pretty emo recently, i liked her at the start when she was bossy and badass like that, but now she's like a wuss and starts crying everytime she see's her loverboy.

Hopefully she'll change though and go back to how she was.


----------



## Jugger (Aug 24, 2009)

Kurohime: Kurohime Asura
Chrono Crusade: Rosette
Fairy tail: Erza, Lucy, Mira
Rave: Elie, Julia
Beelzebub: Aoi
Kekkaishi: Tokine
HSDK: Miu, Renka, Shigure, Kushinada, Kisara
FMA: Amstrong, Izumi
Bleach: Yoruichi, Tatsuki
Negima: Eva, Asuna, Setsuna, Ku, Makie, Yuna, Chisame, Kaeda, Konoka
Soul Eater: Maka, Medusa


----------



## UrumiGTO (Aug 24, 2009)

too lazy to type everyone most most favorite is
GTO : Kanzaki Urumi


----------



## αce (Aug 24, 2009)

Anna - Shaman king

/thread.


----------



## Koroshi (Aug 24, 2009)

All the girls from FMA,
Anna - Shaman King.
Boa Hancock - One Piece.


----------



## Neelon (Aug 24, 2009)

Anna kyoyama from shaman king is my favorite.

Honorable mentions:
Urumi Kanzaki (G.T.O)
Kagura (Gintama)
Izumi Curtis / Riza Hawkeye ( Full metal alchemist)
Shiki Ryogi (Kara no Kyoukai)
Arceueid Brunestud (Tsukihime)
Teresa (Claymore)
Shinouin Yoruichi (Bleach)


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 24, 2009)

Maka, Winry, Olivier Mira Armstrong, Riza..fuck it everyone women in full alchemist


----------



## Harihara (Aug 24, 2009)

Matsu / Miya Asama (Sekirei)
Tsunade / Konan (Naruto)
Karen Kasumi / Yuzuriha Nekoi (X/1999)
Teresa / Claire/ Riful / Luciela (Claymore)
Satella (Chrono Crusade)
Shibai-I Chutatsu / Ryomou Shimei / Kyocho Chuukou (Ikki Tousen)
Emi Isuzu / Maya Natsume (Tenjo Tenge)
Halibel, Nell Tu and Soifon are right now my top three favs in Bleach


----------



## NaruNaru (Sep 17, 2009)

Higurashi Kagome (Sweet, caring and won't let anyone go over her *aheminuyasha*)

Well... I guess she's the only one. <3


----------



## Cibo (Sep 18, 2009)

Revy (Black Lagoon)
Miria/Galatea/Ophelia (Claymore)
Myoshi (Bakuman)


----------



## moocifer (Sep 19, 2009)

This thread desperately needs more Balalaika  

Almost every female character in Black Lagoon is awesome.  Hell, it has an 80 year old nun with an eyepatch and a .50 Desert Eagle who runs a corrupt church


----------



## OrochiGab (Sep 19, 2009)

Kagura - Gintama 
Erza!  - Fairy Tail 
Lucy!  - Fairy Tail
Teresa Of the Faint Smile!  - Claymore
Riful of the west! - Claymore 

btw all Female in Fairy tail have BIG BOOBS!


*Spoiler*: __ 




Erza


Lucy




Erza and Lucy!






and the most beautiful of all the mangas


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Catherine (Gintama)


*



^ lol is a joke... well a bad one lol...


----------



## Sentakahishi The Great (Sep 19, 2009)

*!!!!!!!!!*

Hinata is the best from naruto 

AND SHES MINE!!!


----------



## hoaja (Sep 23, 2009)

Lena Lee and Alita.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 23, 2009)

Eva from Black Cat
Nodoka, Kaede, Ku-fei, Evangeline, Setsuna, from Negima...actually I like a god damn lot more T_T.

Shinobu- Love hina
Maka - Soul Eater

Hinata - Naruto
Orohime - Bleach (Srs)


----------



## C. Hook (Sep 23, 2009)

I can list my least favorite with ease... 

One Piece-Boa Hancock or Nami post-Alabasta
Fairy Fail-Lucy
Naruto-Sakura and Hinata
Bleach-Orihime

Don't like any of them. Not at all.

Erza is awesome whenever her tool of a childhood friend Gerrard doesn't show up.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Sep 27, 2009)

I wanted to add Suigintou from Rozen Maiden. Shes really badass and pretty much kicked everyone's ass in Rozen Maiden. She deserves to be more popular than Suiseiseki.


----------



## Ladd (Sep 27, 2009)

Endo Kanna - 20CB
Nausicaa - Nausica of the Valley of the Wind
Urumi Kanzaki - GTO
Evangeline - Negima
Motoko Kusanagi - GitS


----------



## Sasori (Sep 27, 2009)

Needs more Gantz.


----------



## Bilaal (Sep 27, 2009)

Sando from Shin Angyo Onshi is my favorite
Haruko from FLCL
Yuno Gasai from Future Diary
Hana Adachi

Full Metal Alchemist: Every female

except a few from One Piece, the HST women are just


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 27, 2009)

Atila - Battle Angel Atila
Shiso - The Breaker


----------



## Krauser-tan (Sep 27, 2009)

alita - battle angel alita
yankumi - gokusen
caska - berserk
kanna - 20th century boys
lenalee - d. gray man


----------



## Astrid (Sep 28, 2009)

*yuuko, from xxxholic*  since there is no one else who understands the world as well as her. she, apparently, understands humans, and is pleased by their curiositites. she is pleasant, fun, and can be of good moral help. sometimes, all you need is a yuuko. (or at least one of her sayings, which happen to be so true!
also, there is an atmosphere of mystery in her that intrigues me!

*karin, from naruto* this is what i call a girl with attitude. she speaks her mind, and is not afraid to tell someone "you`re being stupid". although, sometimes...she`s way too honest. karin is the type of girl a girl has to be if she wants to be noticed.


----------



## Quelsatron (Sep 29, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> Atila - Battle Angel Atila


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 29, 2009)

**


----------



## Pandaza (Sep 29, 2009)

ringo/kururu/emili - air gear
maya/aya -tenjou tenge
nami - onepiece
lucy - fairy tail
lenalee - D grayman
idamari - defense devil
natsuki -Ane doki
misaki yamamoto - hatsukoi limited
anzu/megumi/nami/mitachi - Alive the final evolution 

I probably have alot more but can't remember all of them


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 29, 2009)

Nausicaä - Nausicaä of the Valley of the Wind
Chihiro - Spirited Away
Alita - Battle Angel Alita
San - Mononoke Hime
Sophie - Howl's Moving Castle
Setsuko - Grave of the fireflies
Balsa - Seirei no Moribito
Ruliya - Aqua Knight
Yako - Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro
Bellemere - One Piece
Dr. Kureha - One Piece

I mixed anime with manga a little bit but who cares, all of them are awesome.


----------



## cbus05 (Sep 29, 2009)

Amamiya from Psyren is my favorite female in any manga/anime. The author doesn't oversell her as some outlandish character, and at the same time, shes not a pushover weak female like sakura or bleach females.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 30, 2009)

lenalee from d gray-man
ringo from air gear
ellie from rave master
sakura from tokko
aya from tenjou tenge


----------

